# pedigree maker



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I know at one time, someone had posted a link to a pedigree wizard.... does someone have that???

Thank you

Allison


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.sitstay.com/pedi


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------

